# Screensavers - But is it Art?



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Let me start by apologizing to everyone for everything ....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

<snort> oh oh oh these are HILARIOUS!!

As soon as that update comes through I want some of these... starting with Mona Daffy.  And the dino. And the van Gogh. And Venus.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I think the Malificent Klimpt is my favorite ...


----------

